# Passenger HVAC deactivation - is it a bug, or a feature?



## Vadym L (Oct 16, 2017)

I've noticed that passenger vents stay active regardless whether the front passenger is present:










However, if foot vent is not engaged, either automatically or manually, the passenger's vent stays off:










I'm trying to understand whether it's by design (or that's a limitation due to how the air valves are implemented), or it's a software bug?
If the latter, how do I report it?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

I cannot duplicate. Passenger vent stays on, along with driver's vent whether or not the foot vent is on.








2020.48.10


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@Bigriver - The Y has a feature the 3 doesn't, which is it turns the passenger vent off if no one is present. I don't think this has been retrofitted to the 3. @Vadym L - I'm not sure what to make of it. Going to guess it is a software issue. If you turn the foot vent on, the air should stop blowing from the top.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> @Bigriver - The Y has a feature the 3 doesn't, which is it turns the passenger vent off if no one is present. I don't think this has been retrofitted to the 3. @Vadym L - I'm not sure what to make of it. Going to guess it is a software issue. If you turn the foot vent on, the air should stop blowing from the top.


Ah, my reply should probably go in the comments on the site thread, but when I see this thread in what's new (which is almost the only way I look at stuff), nothing says model Y. Would be helpful to see where the thread fits in.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> Ah, my reply should probably go in the comments on the site thread, but when I see this thread in what's new (which is almost the only way I look at stuff), nothing says model Y. Would be helpful to see where the thread fits in.


It's not a big deal - I honestly only looked at the users info on the left and saw they had a Model Y. I answered on that. Looking deeper after your comment - although you and I both only look for new Posts, this thread is appropriately under the Model Y Forum. All is good and we all learn what is different across models and what may or may not be broken.


----------

